# Can rabbits eat bay leaves?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 7, 2010)

So I'm curious to see if rabbits can eat bay leaves, and what does it do for them? For example, raspberry leaves help does during labor, etc. So what do Bay Leaves do for rabbits, and are they even safe for them to eat? 

Emily


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 8, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> So I'm curious to see if rabbits can eat bay leaves, and what does it do for them? For example, raspberry leaves help does during labor, etc. So what do Bay Leaves do for rabbits, and are they even safe for them to eat?
> 
> Emily


bay leaves are not on the poisonous plant list per house of rabbits-http://www.rabbit.org...or try adopt a rabbit society--sincerely james waller:wave::rose:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2010)

Bay leaves are good! They're featured in the Bunny Bunch mix. 

http://www.bunnybunchboutique.com/HayFood.html

Been thinking of trying it out. Pipp won't like it, she reacts badly to herbs with strong odors (she acts like I'm handing her a cat turd!) but I really want to start running taste tests on the warren to expand the variety in their diets. 

Weeds, trees, flowers, etc, can all be great, cheap and natural food. I'm going to start researching and pushing that. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree; our bill for greens is virtually non-existant in the summer because our buns are grazing on clover (safe species), dandelion, plantain leaf, grasses, etc. The average yard in the north east has at least five leafy greens HUMANS can eat, even more that bunnies can. I go out foraging every spring & summer in local woods and fields for edible greens and flowers. You can make some fiercely good free salads for you and your critters!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2010)

I KNEW I liked you! 



sas


----------



## pamnock (Feb 8, 2010)

Bay leaves are fine - it's the seeds that shouldn't be ingested.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 8, 2010)

All the people at the farmers market know me as the "rabbit lady"...thankfully there is no "crazy" before that label....either that or they just don't mention it...:biggrin2:

We stop at the veggie vendors and they have boxes of veg for us each year...OK so I kinda show up at the market in the spring with one of our cutest and friendliest bunns and let them coo over him/her...and then they start saving veg for us...hubby says its devious...I call it prudent planning!:biggrin2: Either way we spend very little on veg in the summer months!

Danielle


----------

